# FINISHED - "Voyager", from Fantastic Voyage (the cartoon)



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hello everybody!

I decided to create this thread, so that people who do not want to read all the posts of my WIP thread on this same topic could only see the images of the finished FV-C "Voyager".

If you are interested in the step-by-step throughout my build's process of this kit, click here. If you want to read my final comments, click here.

Thanks a lot. :wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Well Fernando, it was a long road from start to finish but it turned out really well! The bow and wing lights look great and I love the interior lighting and all the detail you added to the figures too. WELL DONE!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks buddy!

When I was doing the nav lights and the rudder lighting I thought "why on earth a spy paramilitary aircraft, which travels miniaturized, would need all those lights"? 

Fortunately, most of my friends doesn't even remember the cartoon. 

Thanks buddy!

When I was doing the nav lights and the rudder lighting I thought "why on earth a spy paramilitary aircraft, which travels miniaturized, would need all those lights"?

Fortunately, most of my friends doesn't even remember the cartoon.

But, yes it serves as a great laboratory for me to improve my skills. Currently I am building an Orion and I will begin another Moebius 1:24 Robot B9, all that preparing to higher flights. After those two I plan to pick up the chariot and the space pod from the shelf. :wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I have a question to those more experienced in paint.

I applied "future" wax to the "main window" canopy. After some days, I masked it with Tamiya masking tape, to apply paint and semi gloss coat. 

When I removed the tape, a bit of that adhesive substance from the tape remained over the surface of the canopy and the no matter how much I tried to remove it with soap or detergent, I had no success.

Someone, please, could suggest something.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

All your hard work, skill, and attention to detail, really show in this model !! It looks Fantastic !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Fernando Mureb said:


> I have a question to those more experienced in paint.
> 
> I applied "future" wax to the "main window" canopy. After some days, I masked it with Tamiya masking tape, to apply paint and semi gloss coat.
> 
> ...


You need to strip off the Future to get rid of the adhesive. Use 70% isopropyl alcohol on a cotton swab to remove the Future but be gentle so as not to scratch the clear window. Also don't get alcohol on your painted surface as it's a solvent and will strip paint. 
Recoat with Future afterwards once the alcohol has evaporated for a crystal clear finish. It will also hide any minor scratches.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic! All your hard work on this really paid off, it's a beautiful work of art! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Mike :wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

DCH10664 said:


> All your hard work, skill, and attention to detail, really show in this model !! It looks Fantastic !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:





Kitzillastein58 said:


> Absolutely fantastic! All your hard work on this really paid off, it's a beautiful work of art! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Mike :wave:


Thank you guys for the kind words. It was a funny build, no matter the sweat. :wave:



Trekkriffic said:


> You need to strip off the Future to get rid of the adhesive. Use 70% isopropyl alcohol on a cotton swab to remove the Future but be gentle so as not to scratch the clear window. Also don't get alcohol on your painted surface as it's a solvent and will strip paint.
> Recoat with Future afterwards once the alcohol has evaporated for a crystal clear finish. It will also hide any minor scratches.


Thanks Trekkriffic!! I will try it. :thumbsup:

Those stains are really bothering me and greatly diminishing the kit's beauty, although this does not appear much in the images.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*DUDE! That is SOOO COOL!!! * :thumbsup: 

Way to go! WOOT WOOT!!!!

After more glancing I need to add that your bringing to life a 'Cartoon' subject to
Real life scale modeling is DEAD ON! Your use of imagination and lighting is just too
cool for words. Looks like you had fun....and FUN is what this hobby should be.

NICE!!!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Fluke!!

Wow! Thank you so much for the compliments. :thumbsup:

True, the main objectives of the hobby are fun and pastime. This keeps the mind occupied and allow us to relive old (and I mean OLD ) sensations and joys.

But we're also happy when we see that we can provide these same feelings to our friends, with our toys, eh, eh... :wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Outstanding!!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Beautiful work, Fernando!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

John P said:


> Outstanding!!





Griffworks said:


> Beautiful work, Fernando!


Thank you, folks! :thumbsup:


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Nicely done with the lighting on this.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Nao tem de que!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

fluke said:


> Nao tem de que!


Nice portuguese!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey folks!

I must say, after alerted by a friend here in the HT, that I made ​​an amazing mistake: the navigation lights are reversed. 

At the beginning of the assembly I had almost reversed the position of the wings, placing them upside down, if not for an opportune alert from Trekkrifc. 

It did not help much, does it? In the end, the idiot in me prevailed. :freak:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I wouldn't worry about it. Its not a P-51 Mustang. 

It still rocks.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------

